

All your cloud costs in one place like Mint.com for Clouds - matellis
http://cloudability.com/ojznq

======
jfrisby
It's amazing how quickly cloud costs can get out of hand with ephemeral dev
servers, sloppy application code, and the like. At one job, I found a bad
query that was costing us ~$112k/yr in excess EC2 costs and nobody had noticed
the impact because nobody outside of finance was really paying attention to
the costs.

------
8charles
Very neat service. Falls into that "Why didn't we have this already? category.
Excited to try it out.

------
rklahn
Looks like a tool we can really use to get our S3 costs manageable.

------
mattgrosso
I would use it to see if I could get a better deal on hosting.

------
nball
I need this. Please release soon. (And let me beta too!)

------
stormental
Clear need for this. Glad to see it launching.

------
silverlight
Looking forward to trying it out!

